# ADELSON: US SHOULD DROP ATOMIC BOMB ON IRAN



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.

Adelson: US should drop atomic bomb on Iran

At first, I was like get out, no way, you're freakin cray cray. Ha. Then I thought to myself that it figures it'd be something like that.


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> 
> Adelson: US should drop atomic bomb on Iran
> 
> At first, I was like get out, no way, you're freakin cray cray. Ha. Then I thought to myself that it figures it'd be something like that.


Well they do keep saying they want nukes so maybe we should give them some so they'll  STFU.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Well they do keep saying they want nukes so maybe we should give them some so they'll  STFU.



That's a real old article, Dick. From 2013. Well, not too old, I guess. We musn't forget these kinds of narratives because they really haven't went away. It was in my bookmarks for some reason. I was cleaning them out and saw it and just remembered how crazy people can be.


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


It doesnt matter, it still fits.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> It doesnt matter, it still fits.



Yep. That's why I posted it, man.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 16, 2019)

Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

We're basically gonna have Trump trying to make a name for himself with regard to global geo-politics. Saudi Arabia and Israel will be preempting that dialogue. And, of course, Trump will be the least experienced in the whole room. And gare awn teed he's gonna be the least crafty of em all. It's a bad, bad situation, lemme tell ya. Trump wants to prove to everybody that he can make a better agreement than the previous admin.

Trump's gonna end up with a quick agreementl with Iran that the thinks is preferable to him in that same context with wanting to make a name for himself on that global stage. And with the Saudis and Israel preempting the dalogue you can bet your butt that the agreement he makes will be way, way, way worse.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2019)

They're going to drop one on somebody sooner or later, they're batshit crazies, and better them than us or our allies. Wipe out their nuke program now, or pay a heavy price later. If we can do it with conventional weapons and embargos, fine, but we know the world is full of other vermin who are only too happy to sell them whatever they want, and that includes some Euros, too.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?



If we wanna be good conservatives, we have a very good guide. It's called the Constitution.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?
> ...



Been cut to pieces for a long time now; Lincoln and the Chase Courts and every SC from 1868 to 1899 flushed it down the toilet. Right wingers aren't Conservatives, and neither are Libertarians.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 16, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> ...


Who's "they?"  Israel?  They've already got nukes.  Wiki:_ Israel is also generally understood to have nuclear weapons,[2][3][4][5][6] but does not acknowledge it, maintaining a policy of deliberate ambiguity, and is not known definitively to have conducted a nuclear test.[7] Israel is estimated to possess somewhere between 75 and 400 nuclear warheads.[8][9] One possible motivation for nuclear ambiguity is deterrence with minimum political cost.[1_
List of states with nuclear weapons - Wikipedia


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?
> ...



Where in the Constitution does it say to drop nukes as a first course of action?  Yeah, I know nukes didn't exist back then, but where in the Constitution does it say to go to war as a first course of action?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah, I know nukes didn't exist back then, but where in the Constitution does it say to go to war as a first course of action?



If we're gonna define conservatism, the best way of doing that is to ask what the role of government should be. The Founders asked the question, they had a revolution and they wrote a constitution. What they said was that the role of government should be to protect Individual liberty. Not to be the policemen of the world and not to run a welfare/warfare state.

So, yeah. It's about the proper role of government.

And I wanna see a Declaration of War. Again, per the Constitution.

We need to start concerning ourselves more with American interests than of any others. Take back the narrative. The wars are costing us trillions of dollars we don't have.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Iran declared war when it seized our embassy. Seizing embassies is an act of war same as invading sovereign soil and blockading ports, bombing troops, etc.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Who's "they?"  Israel?  They've already got nukes.  Wiki:_ Israel is also generally understood to have nuclear weapons,[2][3][4][5][6] but does not acknowledge it, maintaining a policy of deliberate ambiguity, and is not known definitively to have conducted a nuclear test.[7] Israel is estimated to possess somewhere between 75 and 400 nuclear warheads.[8][9] One possible motivation for nuclear ambiguity is deterrence with minimum political cost.[1_
> List of states with nuclear weapons - Wikipedia




Kennedy shoulda never poked his nose around what was going on there back then. My two cents.


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> 
> Adelson: US should drop atomic bomb on Iran
> 
> At first, I was like get out, no way, you're freakin cray cray. Ha. Then I thought to myself that it figures it'd be something like that.


Well now would be the time to do it.  We'll probably never have a President who gives so little fucks ever again.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Iran declared war when it seized our embassy. Seizing embassies is an act of war same as invading sovereign soil and blockading ports, bombing troops, etc.



Yeah. Sure is.

For the asual passer-by, as just an add-on to what Picaro mentioned. 2002 review...

*A Review Of US Unilateral Sanctions Against Iran*

It starts off with the Carter admin.

Snip...

_This article is based on a recent presentation at a CWC conference on Iran by Dr Franssen. Much of the research of the presentation was conducted by Dr Elaine Morton. Dr Franssen, a former Senior Economic Advisor of the Minister of Petroleum and Natural Resources of Oman, is President of International Energy Associates; Dr Morton, a former Director for Near East and South Asian Affairs at the US National Security Council, is an energy and foreign policy consultant in Washington, DC._


*History Of US Sanctions Against Iran*

*Carter Administration*

US unilateral sanctions against Iran began almost a quarter of a century ago after the take-over of the US embassy in Tehran (November 1979). President Carter responded immediately by issuing Proclamation 4702, imposing a ban on the importation into the US of Iranian oil. Ten days later, he issued Executive Order 12170, which blocked all property within US jurisdiction owned by the Central Bank and Government of Iran. In April 1980, President Carter issued Executive Order 12205, instituting an embargo on US exports to Iran (including restrictions on financial transactions) and Executive Order 12211, imposing a ban on all imports from Iran and prohibiting US citizens from traveling to Iran or conducting financial transactions there. 

Once the US hostages were released, the US revoked the previous executive orders, with the exception of the order blocking Iranian Government property within US jurisdiction, and committed the US not to intervene in Iran’s internal affairs.

Continued at link.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 16, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?


Not just here – most conservatives everywhere.

At least conservatives are consistent with their warmongering and disregard of human life.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?
> ...


Liberals want to be good citizens – they have an even better guide, it’s called the Constitution’s case law.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 16, 2019)

It's not like we don't have lots of them.  It will hardly be missed.


----------



## sparky (Sep 16, 2019)

Nuke 'em for havin' nukes ?

Isn't that kinda like _f*ckin'_ for virginity?

~S~


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals want to be good citizens – they have an even better guide, it’s called the Constitution’s case law.



Well, if you can find judicial review in Article III, I'm all eyes.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 16, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> 
> Adelson: US should drop atomic bomb on Iran
> 
> At first, I was like get out, no way, you're freakin cray cray. Ha. Then I thought to myself that it figures it'd be something like that.



Inadequate halfway measure.

Several atomic bombs.  Perhaps in the high tens of them.

Then a drone towing a banner circling:

*"WHO WANTS TO BE NEXT"*​


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



That was back in 1981, and your great Reagan should have handled it.  Sorry, but that is not a reason to go to war in 2019.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 16, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> ...



Just out of curiosity, do you even know what happens when a nuke goes off?  Towing around a banner over the site you just nuked isn't going to be of any use, because there won't be any people to read it.  Do you even think before you post, or are you just looking for some kind of cute sounding talking point for a bumpersticker?


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 16, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Learn to follow a conversion, it's been about Iran from the begining.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2019)

sparky said:


> Nuke 'em for havin' nukes ?
> 
> Isn't that kinda like _f*ckin'_ for virginity?
> 
> ~S~


No, it isn't; of course you can sell anything to dope addled deviants, so no reason for you to quit repeating stupidity.

We know how great 'conservatives' are at avoiding wars, see WWI and WW Il for that great plan, which consists of hiding under their beds and crying we should be 'neutral n stuff', which of course only led to the real war mongers having  years to build up even larger militaries,, kill more people, and require far more deaths on our own side after they declared war on us anyway. Yes, just brilliant, they are.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...



And the Democrats fed them lots of money, and now encourage them in their goals of genocidal destruction. they love the Iranians.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?


You are attacking, maiming and killing people who are not conservatives but just not Progs and for wearing hats. You are building up a hair trigger society because of it when it comes to weapons. And your answer is to get rid of those weapons. You do not like authority but will leave the authority with weapons while everyone else has them removed. In practically every agenda from where it starts to where it has gotten to you are habitual liars. You control the game. Its the speed of it  that you don't control at times that bothers the hell out of you.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you even know what happens when a nuke goes off?  Towing around a banner over the site you just nuked isn't going to be of any use, because there won't be any people to read it.  Do you even think before you post, or are you just looking for some kind of cute sounding talking point for a bumpersticker?



Damn I hate it when I have to spend my time helping liberals with their comprehension problems.

Yes, I do know what happens when a nuke goes off.

One (nuke), however, would be sorely inadequate in this instance.

*Of course there would be no people on the ground in the effected area to read the banner.   It's for the PMSNBC and CNN drones (be they aircraft or just some adventurous  "reporters" in a hot air balloon or similar wearing their cute lead foil knickers and caps.  Filming the circling drove and delivering the message of "who wants to be next" to the world.*


----------



## sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

I realize it's only a matter of time until we kick the muzzie hornets nest , and it all goes China

Just don't ask me to cheerlead it all on

~S~


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 17, 2019)

Picaro said:


> They're going to drop one on somebody sooner or later, they're batshit crazies, and better them than us or our allies. Wipe out their nuke program now, or pay a heavy price later. If we can do it with conventional weapons and embargos, fine, but we know the world is full of other vermin who are only too happy to sell them whatever they want, and that includes some Euros, too.


Somewhere in Iran..this conversation is going on.....what if..Iran drops a bomb..first? Wipes out Israel's nuclear capacity........would Trump blink?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Not a Reagan fan, but I know you tards can't view the world in anything but dope addled simpleton modes. The fact is waiting around for a regime like the IRanian Mullahs to get nukes and the delivery systems is something only dumbass hippies think is a great idea.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > They're going to drop one on somebody sooner or later, they're batshit crazies, and better them than us or our allies. Wipe out their nuke program now, or pay a heavy price later. If we can do it with conventional weapons and embargos, fine, but we know the world is full of other vermin who are only too happy to sell them whatever they want, and that includes some Euros, too.
> ...



First of all, if they target Israel with a nuke, Israel will obliterate them; right now they're encouraged by Democrats to bait Trump, in the hopes of having a small regional skirmish so left wing tards can run around playing like they're 'Anti-War N Stuff!!', so they target some tankers and now deliberately attack Saudi Arabia. Meanwhile, left tards will be jumping up and down in glee over their tactics working, and get lots of people killed just because Hillary lost and their Big Giant Resistance farce is blowing up in their faces, they're going to lose in 2020, but that only makes them even more deranged and murderous. Trump had better not blink, else the Iranians will just keep escalating.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> ...


I think that Henry was making a joke  BSailor .


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 19, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?



They never served, nor have they ever cared about non combatants.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Why is dropping a nuke the first plan of action that most of the conservatives on here go to?
> ...


--------------------------------------   don't care about enemy noncombatants same as we didn't care about non combatants in  'Dresden , Nagasaki or hiroshima' and USA quickly won in 2 theatres of War .    They are all the enemy as they support their governments .  For proof of that , see the huge rallies at 'tehrans' mosques' chanting Death to America   Wry .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2019)

and with missiles , well , who the heck are the Non Combatants   Wry ??


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2019)

and iran started it with the 40 year old taking of hostages and have never been punished   Wry .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > They're going to drop one on somebody sooner or later, they're batshit crazies, and better them than us or our allies. Wipe out their nuke program now, or pay a heavy price later. If we can do it with conventional weapons and embargos, fine, but we know the world is full of other vermin who are only too happy to sell them whatever they want, and that includes some Euros, too.
> ...


-----------------------------------     he might 'blink' but I can't imagine why he would blink  EEye .


----------



## Picaro (Sep 19, 2019)

Good Ole Uncle Joe didn't make those visits to Iran's allies just to make his kid rich; he was carrying messages and asking for support against Trump from the vermin.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 19, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> He also contends that the U.S. should show Iran nuclear capabilities.
> 
> Adelson: US should drop atomic bomb on Iran
> 
> At first, I was like get out, no way, you're freakin cray cray. Ha. Then I thought to myself that it figures it'd be something like that.




I think we have a few we can spare.

Or is anyone out there really going to try to tell me we just need to wait and see or give diplomacy a chance?

Yep, maybe Iran will just COME AROUND if we give them a little cool down time!  Maybe 10 or 50 years?

Then you can try to tell me you appeased your little brat son too by just giving in and buying him bigger toys!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and with missiles , well , who the heck are the Non Combatants   Wry ??



Iranian children and those Iranians who stood and protested at the risk of their life during the Arab Spring period (no, I don't confuse Persians with Arabians).


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2019)

they all pay taxes that support 'iran' and the 'mullahs and imams' Wry .  And the mix of 'arab' and 'persian' is complete plus 98 percent are 'shias muslim' .     No matter what they are 'iranian' and did the hostage taking , shout death to America and haven't been paid back for the hostage taking or the recent Drone shootdown and other insults and acts of war  Wry .  -------------------   GOD will sort things out if unintended deaths  happen to probable enemies Wry  .     Plus they will need to be taken care of and its better to do it now when they are weaker in 2019 rather than probably stronger in 2021   WRY .


----------



## daveman (Sep 19, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Of course.  Iran and Democrats have the same mindset.


----------

